# Lets talk 14" bandsaws.



## penbros (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, So I'm (in the future)(hopefully near) going to buy a bandsaw. I've had my eyes on a few select brands of 14" bandsaw. Ive been looking at the JET, powermatic, Delta, and central machinery(HF). I would need to be able to put a 6" riser block on it and would also like to install the Kreg fence. So, what im really going for is suggestions on which brand, if you have one and hands-down think is the best saw and maybe some other suggestions of brand.

Thanks


----------



## rpasto92 (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope to someday too buy a new bandsaw and I have my eyes set on a Grizzly G0555.  Here is a link

http://www.grizzly.com/products/G0555


----------



## penbros (Nov 12, 2006)

Sounds like a quality saw. Only bad thing is that you have to wait and pay for postage. Someone tell me to go to bed!!!![]


----------



## Russb (Nov 12, 2006)

I have the Delta 14" with riser and I have no complaints. It has been the standard for years.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought a used 14" Jet"anniversay edition" I believe it was when JET went from blue green to White.
I added the riser  because I thought I was supposed to do it because it seemed that every one else said so.
I have never had the need to use the riser  for the work I do.
To me the bandsaw is a great roughing tool.
For precision cuts I use a table saw.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Nov 12, 2006)

I just did the research.  I was debating between the Harbor Frieght, Delta and Grizzly.  Ended up ordering the Grizz 0555 yesterday.  I checked out the HF at a local store.  It does not have the quick blade release, and you have to unscrew and remove the covers to change blades.  I have heard that they no longer make a riser for it.  The Grizz comes with a fence and is $464 including shipping anywhere is US. Add the savings on sales tax and I think it is a better deal than the Delta.


----------



## TBone (Nov 12, 2006)

My choices would between the Grizzly and this one

http://www.rikontools.com


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2006)

I was one click away from the Jet 14" at $950 for the saw, riser block, fence, and shipping to replace my old old old Jet 14" that won't take a riser block. I mean really close, as in I ordered 105" blades from the bulk buy for a saw I didn't own. I decided on the Grizzly 0513X instead at $34 more. It has not arrived yet, but I'll let you know what I think. There are several reviews around that speak pretty well for the saw. I've never owned a Grizzly tool, but others seem reasonably happy.


----------



## jscola (Nov 12, 2006)

I saw the Rikon 14" deluxe at Woodcraft yesterday. looked  pretty nice. Has a 13" resaw capcity & price is $750.00 Don't know much about Rikon saws though.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a Jet with the riser block.  I wanted the Powermatic but could not swing the difference.  If you add enough features to the Jet you would be better off with the Powermatic.  The American made Deltas are good also and the Rikon is real impressive too.


----------



## tas2181 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had the G0555 (w/riser block) for a couple of years now and am very happy with it. Don't do a lot of resawing with it but it does a very nice job. I did quite a lot of research before I purchased it and was the best value for the money. 
I believe it is made in the same factory that manufactures the Jet. 
Jeff, the 0513X looks like a great saw. Was quite a bit above the amount of money I had to spend. Bet you will really like it.

Tom


----------



## kenwc (Nov 12, 2006)

I've also got the GO555. It's all I'll ever need in a band saw. It's outstanding.  However, I'd never have bought it if I hadn't fount it locally.  Shipping costs on the new one would have prevented that.


----------



## beamer (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 14" jet, jwbs-14cs i think is the model. I got it for somewhere under $500. It's drawbacks: no tension quick-release, dust collection is a joke, no fence. It's highlights: solid saw, easy guide adjustment (no tools), excellent fit/finish. My adjustments: a $35 tension knob/screw replacement to speed up tension release (5 turns and it's done), still working on dust collection - no viable solutions yet, made my own fence that I can share with my drill press.

I like my saw. I don't love it, I don't intend to keep it forever. It's more than adequate for my needs, and it will probably outlast me. It's a dang fine saw. I do wish I had researched the dust collection issue a little better. I believe newer versions of this same model do much better with a cast-in 4" DC port, mine doesn't have that. If my needs never change, this saw will be mind forever. But I just got hooked on bowl turning ... 6" thick blanks may not be enough for me for very long!!  

I have a friend with the powermatic - it has all the whiz-bang gizmos from tension arm, bearing guides, cast-in dust collection port, etc etc. To tell you the truth, I didn't like the ball bearing guides on his saw. To make ANY adjustments, you need two different size allen wrenches, for one. Second, the side bearings are on a cam-style adjuster for blade width. This would be fine except that when you tighten down the "locking screw", it  moves the cams, so you have to predict that and account for it before you tighten everything down. Kind of annoying, if you ask me. I also think that ball bearing guides on these smaller sized saws are really kind of a gimick because i saw NO difference in cut quality between this powermatic and my jet - same blades, same stock, etc.

Lots of folks are very happy with their Grizzly. I haven't had the pleasure of using one, yet, but I hear good things. I have an 8" grizzly jointer (g0586) and a friend of mine has a g0490 jointer as well. We're both sold on the quality of these tools. The fit/finish are as good as (or better than) my powermatic or jet tools. I have also heard very good things about their customer service, as well. Never needed 'em, so far, myself!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

I picked up a Delta 14" at Lowe's a few months back, cheaper than the HF.. really wanted the Rikon, but pocket book dictated the Delta... it was only about $379 or less.. did not come with riser, but is available and did not come with resaw fence.. but is available and the Kreg will fit it.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

I use a 14" Dayton. 
I keep breaking the blade tensioner and when I can't get parts 
I have no idea what I will replace it with. 
Perhaps a delta.


----------



## byounghusband (Nov 13, 2006)

I got my G-0555 (on sale for $395.00) about 2 weeks ago and I got the 6" riser.  I also added their resaw fence and haven't got a chance to really work it out yet....  I went to Suffolk Machiery and they have a deal from now until the end of the year.  Order 5 blades and get 20% off the order.  That's like one blade free....  They are great and explained alot about the blades and what to use for what.


----------



## latech15 (Nov 16, 2006)

I have got a good used Jet 14"er that I have been trying to sell.  Send me an e-mail to discuss.  latech15@bellsouth.net


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> <br />I was one click away from the Jet 14" at $950 for the saw, riser block, fence, and shipping to replace my old old old Jet 14" that won't take a riser block. I mean really close, as in I ordered 105" blades from the bulk buy for a saw I didn't own. I decided on the Grizzly 0513X instead at $34 more. It has not arrived yet, but I'll let you know what I think. There are several reviews around that speak pretty well for the saw. I've never owned a Grizzly tool, but others seem reasonably happy.



Great choice Jeff...I've been watching that bandsaw for months now.  It will have to wait longer because of the new lathe []

Buying a small saw then putting a riser isn't the same as one built for it.  They just have so much more "features" and as Jeff pointed out, the cost isn't really the factor.  Those add ons cost a lot!


----------



## smitty (Nov 16, 2006)

I purchased the Powermatic with the riser block about a year ago.  I'm very pleased with it as I do a lot of resawing.


----------

